
Show HN: SSM/KMS/ENV-aware Go template file fetcher and parser for AWS ECS - ian_d
https://github.com/ian-d/ecs-template
======
ian_d
Since ECS is missing k8s configMap/secrets style integrations for SSM and KMS
I wrote this small tool to help get secrets into place without a bunch of ECS-
specific custom entrypoint code. Scratches a particular itch I've encountered
a number of times working with ECS and thought it might be useful to anyone
else running AWS ECS services.

